# Suggestions for black light for fine art in a museum



## cristophersea (May 13, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone could give me info regarding black lights in a fine art or museum setting. I have a forthcoming exhibition and want to illuminate it in black light. The museum is reluctant to have this because they feel the UV in the black lights are damaging. I've heard of the UV radiation effects before and wonder what kind of black lights are acceptable in a public space. Any thoughts on safe black light alternatives or LED black lights? I need to prove to the museum that the lighting I use is safe.

Thanks,

-cris


----------



## Optical Inferno (May 15, 2013)

I'll take a stab at this before someone else with more knowledge comes along.

The problem is, it is fine art. Blacklights emit around the 400nm bandwidth (if I'm not mistaken). Even though this isn't extreme like UV-B or UV-C, it can still have a damaging effect on the artwork over a period of time. There are even cases where cool-white LED light is being blamed for reactions to fine artwork and we are talking a 455nm blue.

I assume that it will not be your only illumination source as you will not see a whole lot under just blacklight.

I understand that there may be hidden undertones or features that are only apparent under blacklight, but I would advise not using one on irreplaceable fine artwork. If there is something I missed or am misinformed I apologize in advance.


----------



## GalFisk (Nov 29, 2013)

*Sv: Suggestions for black light for fine art in a museum*

Ordinary window glass is pretty opaque to UV, if that helps. I'm sure you can get specialty window glass or window films that reject it even more strongly, if necessary.

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 29, 2013)

Traditional fluorescent blacklights emit at the 365nm wavelength. Many of the inexpensive CFL black lights also emit at shorter wavelengths because of weak spots in the glass where the thickness of the glass and phosphor coating is compromised by the sharp bends. This makes them a little less safe for art museum settings.

Your safest bet would be 395nm UV LEDs. these would be the least damaging type of black light, although they do emit more visible purple light than the fluorescents.


----------



## Norm (Nov 29, 2013)

The OP hasn't viewed the forum since 05-14-2013 this is the same as their join date. 

Norm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 29, 2013)

Huh... well, that didn't last long. I guess he was expecting a quick, same-day opinion. :shrug:


----------

